# Unknown Trick



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

It looks like a ghetto wannabe front flip to me. I'm no expert though.


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

NWBoarder28 said:


> It looks like a ghetto wannabe front flip to me. I'm no expert though.


Haha agreed but I am not looking to do any serious flipping and that looks pretty easy to do


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

that is a somersault.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's someone that doesn't know how to pop and spin on anything over 4 feet. Honestly looks like he's trying a miller flip but is too stupid to realize how to put his hand down and counter rotate his body to get the rotation.


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

I just found out its a bad attempt at a tamedog front flip from the thread just posted.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

at 1:10 it looks like he just hucked a front flip really hard and the nose of his board slipped out from underneath hin because he hadn't cleared the jump and he just flipped really fast lol.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

looks like a botched tame dog to me


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah, botched tame dog i'd agree, learn em off of a flat cat track


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Looks like a lamedog.

Tamedog is just a front flipping cartwheel. It's called that because one of the ways you can backflip (cartwheel style) is called wild cat and since you are flipping in the opposite direction ... you can figure out the rest.

Wild cats are way better than regular backflips but don't look quite as gnarly as brodeos, chicane or mistys.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

definitely a tame dog attempt. i was trying to learn tame dogs and did the exact same thing. he's just not popping high enough.


----------



## connordd (Mar 7, 2010)

What is he doing at :28? Looks a little painful...


----------

